# Flower Tutorial



## Linda_Vn

Tutorial is completely in Turkish, but the photos are beautiful and easy to understand and with the help of Google translate you can read anything you dont understand.
http://tenceremiz.blogspot.com/2013/02/tigla-cicek-yapimi.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean

:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus

Looks lovely.


----------



## PAJulian

really fun and easy to make. well pleased with myself.


----------



## Mevbb

Can someone help me out. Unlike my tablet,my iPad does not come up with google translate. Does anyone know how to translate on an I pad?


----------



## homesweethome

PAJulian said:


> really fun and easy to make. well pleased with myself.


Since you have made these, is there any way you could write the instructions for some of us that are not so talented? I know I'm asking a lot, but it would be greatly appreciated!! :-D


----------



## PAJulian

homesweethome said:


> Since you have made these, is there any way you could write the instructions for some of us that are not so talented? I know I'm asking a lot, but it would be greatly appreciated!! :-D


believe it or not I just followed the pictures and I am an inexperienced crocheter. The flowers come out really lovely. I have just made a crocheted bag, lined it, put on some handles and attached a flower. When I get the chance I will photograph and put on here to show my amateur effort. Xx


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mevbb said:


> Can someone help me out. Unlike my tablet,my iPad does not come up with google translate. Does anyone know how to translate on an I pad?


No clue; don't have any i-thingies. But I've attached the half-assed translation that Bing gave me, even though I don't think any words are necessary.


----------



## PAJulian

Mevbb said:


> Can someone help me out. Unlike my tablet,my iPad does not come up with google translate. Does anyone know how to translate on an I pad?


I use an ipad, you can download an free translate app. It is just called translate. Look it up in your App Store. I used when I was in Spain it was very useful.


----------



## Mevbb

Thanks Jessica Jean and PAJulian.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Attached is my take on the Bing 'translation':


----------

